# 6dp3dt and bfn, so upsetting, next attempt will be the 6th, any successes?



## Hope_82 (May 21, 2016)

Hi,
I've just done an early test at 6dp3dt and it's a bfn. I know it's early but lots of people get a positive at this stage. Feeling so upset. This was our 5th attempt and I know how each time you fail your chances of success decrease so facing a 6th cycle is so depressing and am just wondering if it will ever work for us. It's so hard to stay positive. I think maybe there's an egg quality issue because I have a low Amh and always get a high number of immature eggs and have never made it to a day 5 transfer.
Has anyone had any successes at a 6th or later attempt or with high numbers of immature eggs? Need some hope! Thank you and good luck to everyone going through IVF at the mo xx


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Hope, 

at 9DPO mine was negative too... still a bit early. I tested at least twice daily from arriving back in UK on 2DP5DT


Fingers crossed, hon
xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

It's still very early so hopeful will change

We had success on number 7 so don't give up x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

9dpo is way early!! I tested on the equivalent of 15dpo on a FRER and even then the line was barely there....hang in there and try not to drive yourself mad in the mean time (easier said than done I know!). All the very best!! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know when you test early and people say it's early it's often no comfort but it is early! Those with early bfps implanted early, some ladies don't implant until 10/11 even 12 dpo then it takes a day or 2 for HCG to start pumping out 

I was negative at 9 dpo and positive at 11dpo 

Good luck xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to add 9dpo is the most common day to implant which has just started for you, so there's no reason to think you are out yet at all xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had a BFN at 6dpt, but a very, very faint BFP at 7dpt.  Don't give up yet.

X


----------



## Hope_82 (May 21, 2016)

Hi ladies,
Thanks so much for your replies. Its really nice to hear success stories.
I have no symptoms at all and the embryos were slow on day 3 so I know this is probably bad. These days are the worst...will hopefully feel like I can try again.
Congrats to all of you with bfps or little ones, your stories do give so much hope and positivity
Xxx


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

I too had few symptoms...tiredness only up until about 24 weeks


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

I forgot to mention, my 10dpo BFP was for twins too !


----------

